

Google Search Appliance - Chris911
http://www.google.com/work/search/products/gsa.html

======
RKearney
For what it's worth, Google has offered this since at least February of 2005.
I'm unsure as to why a decade old service was posted.

~~~
dmix
New version? A reminder they are still making them and improving on it?

------
IgorPartola
We had a couple of these at my old job. Really neat stuff. At least at the
time they shipped you new ones when they came out. They also had a 56k modem
on them so that they could dial into the serial console to debug them. This is
a really neat business model that seemed to work well in that case.

------
rpedela
What is the pricing?

~~~
bobbles
Undoubtedly custom per client, they only have 'get in touch' contact as an
option

------
arthurcolle
The secret? it's just an elasticsearch instance ;)

